# ASK A NURSE -Male factor -Mar Pos



## gelliboy (Apr 2, 2004)

I was diagnosed with an infertility problem called MAR POS can you give me any info on this condition or a web site if possible...thanks... glenn


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Can you give me a bit more info as the name "Mar pos" doesn't ring a bell.
Sarah


----------



## gelliboy (Apr 2, 2004)

How it was explained to me in laymans terms was there is anti bodies in my semen which is attacking the wigglies and that is basically all i was told.


----------



## Littlest (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi guys

My husband's sperm tested Mar positive and it was explained to us that the sperm like to bind together in clumps making it hard for one swimmer to get to the egg. In the end we had ICSI to get over this problem.

It did not affect his motility or quality or quantity in his case as they were all really good quality.

Hope this helps

Littlestx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Right, a positive mar test can be overcome, sometimes by anti b's, sperm preparation or ICSI. Dependant on how bad. Not the end of the line at all.
Sarah


----------

